# Chausson Flash 02 about 2008 or so



## sallytrafic

Saw one of these recently and its exactly what we want has anyone seen one for sale.

Its on a Transit with a fixed bed fore and aft (the current version has the bed across the van).

Anyone got one?


----------



## GEMMY

This is a start 

http://www.highbridgecaravans.co.uk/newmotorhomedetails.php?ID=224

tony


----------



## viator

Hi sallytrafic,
I took a bit of interest in them when they first appeared on the Transit, delved into the fors and againsts, the new price was around the £33000, Chausson dropped the Ford for this model in favour of the Fiat.
I liked the large across the rear toilet/washroom and large wardrobe, the bed is novel.
Slightly put off by the lack of worktop space and only space for one gas cylinder.
The price has also increased by about £3000, though you may still find a secondhand one on the Ford chassis.
A very compact van.
viator


----------



## sallytrafic

GEMMY said:


> This is a start
> 
> http://www.highbridgecaravans.co.uk/newmotorhomedetails.php?ID=224
> 
> tony


Regrettably that one is gone (the salesman blamed old links ) I blame them for poor internet housekeeping but I guess they are happy for any link to their website.


----------



## mikebeaches

sallytrafic said:


> Saw one of these recently and its exactly what we want has anyone seen one for sale.
> 
> Its on a Transit with a fixed bed fore and aft (the current version has the bed across the van).
> 
> Anyone got one?


Like you, we rather liked the Chausson Flash 02 when they were first launched. In the end, however, we bought a second-hand Rapido 709F (54 reg) with the same layout. It was excellent in so many ways and, in my opinion, most of the conversion was better than the Flash 02. It was of course on the older Fiat chassis and there was just one - very significant - problem from my perspective. I'm a little over 6 feet tall and there was not sufficient leg room to drive it! Not in comfort at any rate.

On 29 September I was surfing the net in the evening and spotted that Martin's of Exeter were selling three Chausson Flash models all priced at £28,995 brand new on a 60 plate. They had a Flash S2, a Flash 02 and a Flash 04. The 02 and 04 were on the Ford chassis and the S2 on the Fiat. All had cab air-conditioning and cruise control. Next morning I rang to discover they'd taken delivery of a total of 4 Chausson motorhomes (inc two Flash S2s) a few days previously. One Flash S2 had already sold and the other three motorhomes were still available. We went over the same day (about an hour from us) and bought the other S2 on the spur of the moment. I'd seen inside one previously at Highbridge, likewise the 02 and 04.

The following day, both the 02 and 04 had been sold as well!

So far, we're extremely pleased with the S2, which has the spacious bathroom across the back and the innovative compact fixed bed extended to full size by folding down the back of the dinnette seat squab.

I believe the Flash 02 was discontinued at one stage, but is now back in the Chausson portfolio.

Mike


----------



## sallytrafic

We put down a deposit on an 09 Flash 02 yesterday. For us the 02 was better than an S2. We were in the NEC looking at the S2 when I said pity you don't do the 02 and the salesman said we've got one has done about 2,500 miles. 

We get to see it first week in Nov.


----------



## mikebeaches

sallytrafic said:


> We put down a deposit on an 09 Flash 02 yesterday. For us the 02 was better than an S2. We were in the NEC looking at the S2 when I said pity you don't do the 02 and the salesman said we've got one has done about 2,500 miles.
> 
> We get to see it first week in Nov.


Glad to hear you are fixed up with a Flash 02 - as you've probably found, they don't come up for sale very often.

One advantage the 02 has over the S2 and 04 is that it is shorter in length - if that is what you want either for easier parking or space at home. The Rapido 709F we had was a couple of cms shorter even than the 02, as I recall. Just about fitted in a standard parking space.

On the other hand, there is that little bit of extra living space in the S2, but now we are on the absolute limit for storage at home.

Hope you enjoy the 02 and get on well with it!


----------



## Cag

I bought the Flash 02 From Martins of Exeter. Pick it up on Tues19th Oct. Preferred the Flash 02 over the S2 and 04 cos it had a full size double bed you could use in the evenings as well as the dinette , but not have the bed"remote" in the rear of the van as per the Flash 04.
Although sold as new - 60 reg - the van was built in April 2009. Not sure where I stand with Ford & Chausson warranty. The Ford one would appear to start in April 2009 and is only 2 years, so not very good. Still was a bit of a bargain for £29k?
Be interested to know how others have found this model. 
NB I'm new to "motorhoming".


----------



## geraldandannie

Blimey, Frank. I go away, and you go and buy a Chausson when I'm not watching!

Good choice, though :wink:

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic

geraldandannie said:


> Blimey, Frank. I go away, and you go and buy a Chausson when I'm not watching!
> 
> Good choice, though :wink:
> 
> Gerald


Yes I bought despite you having one


----------



## rayc

Cag said:


> Although sold as new - 60 reg - the van was built in April 2009. Not sure where I stand with Ford & Chausson warranty. The Ford one would appear to start in April 2009 and is only 2 years, so not very good. Still was a bit of a bargain for £29k?
> Be interested to know how others have found this model.
> NB I'm new to "motorhoming".


The warranties should start from the date of first registration. It is the responsibility of the selling dealer to sort the start date out with Ford and Chausson. 
You can do the Ford bit yourself by taking the V5C to any Ford dealer where they can update the start date on the Ford system.


----------



## rayc

sallytrafic said:


> geraldandannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blimey, Frank. I go away, and you go and buy a Chausson when I'm not watching!
> 
> Good choice, though :wink:
> 
> Gerald
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I bought despite you having one
Click to expand...

Frank, I would ensure that prior to pick up that you have written confirmation from Discover that the warranty date for the Ford bit start on the date of 1st registration and the Chausson bit on the date of handover. 
If there is a Ford equivalent of Fiat Camper Assist also confirm the start and end dates.
None of those things were done automatically by Discover on my MH and had to be sorted out later.

Ray


----------



## Andysam

Now, if anyone comes across a reasonably priced Flash 03 let me know please!


----------



## Spacerunner

Cag said:


> I bought the Flash 02 From Martins of Exeter. Pick it up on Tues19th Oct. Preferred the Flash 02 over the S2 and 04 cos it had a full size double bed you could use in the evenings as well as the dinette , but not have the bed"remote" in the rear of the van as per the Flash 04.
> Although sold as new - 60 reg - the van was built in April 2009. Not sure where I stand with Ford & Chausson warranty. The Ford one would appear to start in April 2009 and is only 2 years, so not very good. Still was a bit of a bargain for £29k?
> Be interested to know how others have found this model.
> NB I'm new to "motorhoming".


Contact your dealer to see if they will reset the warranty start dates

I had similar problem with the Fiat part of my Chausson. I contacted Fiat customer services and after seeing a copy of my V5 they reset the warranty to the motorhome's delivery date.

Some dealers fail to do this but it is a very simple exercise.

Most motorhome chassis makers start the warranty when it is delivered to the converter. It is then up to the dealer to reset the warranty when the end user takes delivery.


----------



## rayc

Andysam said:


> Now, if anyone comes across a reasonably priced Flash 03 let me know please!


There is one for sale privately in the November MMM magazine received today. 2008, 17500 miles, £26250.
01260 291408 / 07729112695 any time.

Ray


----------



## sallytrafic

Well the deed is done we pick up our 2009 Chausson Flash 02 tomorrow once its had a few bits and bobs done.


----------



## locovan

http://www.chaussonmotorhomes.co.uk/chausson_flash_low_profiles.html

Well done Frank :wink:


----------



## SPACEFLOWER

Good luck with the new addition to the family Frank and Mrs Frank.We have a chausson 85 and love it. 

June


----------

